# Should I make a Paypal for this?



## drugbringer (Apr 7, 2010)

So, I'm making my first order, and I'm wondering if I should go and make a paypal account or just give my CC info?

I'm a little worried about the safety of my information (Call me crazy, I don't like buying from most smaller sites beacuse I'm worried) and Paypal is a pretty big reputable site....  or am I just being crazy and should just give my Visa?


----------



## ShadowSol (Apr 7, 2010)

paypal is secure,
and if you want safe----ER buying methods, i suggest you do.


----------



## dan80315 (Apr 7, 2010)

Paypal is probably the safest, easiest and best way to purchase stuff online. You're pretty much on the safe side! =]


----------



## Anakir (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't you need a bank account for US' paypal as well? Well, that's how the Canadian one works at least. You have to sign up with your bank account then it takes a few days, I think, for it to get verified. Then, you can start using your CC under paypal.

By the way dan80315, I love your sig and avatar.


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

Anakir said:
			
		

> Don't you need a bank account for US' paypal as well? Well, that's how the Canadian one works at least. You have to sign up with your bank account then it takes a few days, I think, for it to get verified. Then, you can start using your CC under paypal.
> 
> By the way dan80315, I love your sig and avatar.


Nope you can just charge it to your cc. I don't link a bank account as I don't have one. Well you have a $500 or was it $5000 limit until you link your bank account and verify it.


----------

